# Best gas chainsaw



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I need to buy a new chainsaw (gas, 18" bar) and was wondering what brand people would recomend. It would be used around the house by me maybe 2-3 times per year. The old McCulloch Wildcat I bought back in 91 did the job and would still work if I could get parts. I have been thinking about an Echo or Husqvarna. I like the other Echo lawn equipment I have and find them easy to work on and parts always available. 

Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You will stir up a hornets nest on here with "best" anything,lol, I would add Stihl to your list. Depending on the parts you need you might get lucky, Calvin at http://www.cmsmallengines.net keeps old Mac parts and may have what you need, check out his site and leave him a message, he might come by this site and leave a post. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah 'best' wasn't a good choice of words.. I really was just curious what people thought of the saw they had. I haven't bought one in a while and I don't have a need to use it alot. I like to get one that you don't have to take half the saw apart to clean a spark plug and hopefully parts will be avaiable in 10 years. Thanks for the parts site.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Stihl in my opinion, echo makes good trimmers but not crazy about thier saws.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Any of the brands mentioned here are all very good. I have sold and serviced them and my personal preference would be Stihl, Echo a close second, and then Husqvarna. In my area Husqvarna is not well represented so parts and service can be difficult to obtain. Parts and service for Stihl and Echo are everywhere around here so those are the brands I lean to for my area. Parts should be available for any of these brands for a long time as they are all very popular and from sound companies.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for the information I value your input. I will also add stihl to the short list.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I recommend Stihl to everyone, Echo is also very good but I value their smaller saws more. I have an MS250, two super 028s and a retired MS460 rescue saw.


----------

